# [SOLVED]Kernel Panic not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root

## ceejay82

Hallo zusammen,

brauche bitte mal einen Rat. Habe auf meinem System ein laufendes gentoo 3.0.6 System, aber das Update auf 3.1.6 führt zur kernel panic.

Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)

Hier mal die grub.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook
> 
> # http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2
> ...

 

hier des fdisk print:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Disk /dev/sda: 128.0 GB, 128035676160 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 15566 cylinders, total 250069680 sectors
> ...

 

ext3 support ist natürlich im kernel aber hier mal die kernel.conf

http://pastebin.com/5B3r7VEP

hier der funktionierende 3.0.6 (habe danach noch ein wenig geändert, aber so lief es auch

http://pastebin.com/LXZA9GJX

und hier die diff zwischen den beiden, denke aber das wird nicht viel helfen, da aus irgendeinem grund alles beim 3.1.6 angeklickt war und ich mühsam versucht habe alles rauszunehmen was nicht nötig ist, eventuell aber noch ein wenig vergessen habe

http://pastebin.com/YXQiX9k2

hier mit diff -u

http://pastebin.com/JzuD66q2Last edited by ceejay82 on Mon Mar 26, 2012 8:33 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## LinuxTom

Gibt es denn ein

```
/boot/cj-gentoo-jan-12-3.1.6
```

? Ich weiß, doch manchmal sind es die "einfachen" Dinge, die fehlen.  :Wink: 

----------

## toralf

Anbei, für Windows XP habe ich :

```

title Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

und dann gibt's da noch http://phajdan-jr.blogspot.com/2012/01/kernel-316-watch-out-for-unable-to.html

----------

## ceejay82

danke für Eure Hilfe.

Habe mal für Windows 7 die Zeile root (hd0,0) hinzugefügt, wobei Windows 7 auch vorher ohne Probleme gestartet ist.

Den Namen des Kernel habe ich überprüft, hier habe ich wohl keinen Schreibfehler begangen.

Wenn ich den Beschreibungen des Links von Pawel Hajdan nachgehe habe ich ebenfalls alles richtig gemacht, zudem läßt sich das beschriebe rootfs auf / nicht ausführen. Werde jetzt mal über backtrack chrooted ins system gehen und rootfs nachinstallieren, vermute aber mal das das noch keinen Unterschied machen wird.

Nachtrag:

emerge -p rootfs ergibt bei mir keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse

somit bin ich weiterhin ratlos. Da kernel 3.0.6 keine Probleme damit hat das /boot mittlerweile am Ende der Festplatte liegt, vermute ich mal das es daran auch nicht liegen kann.

Kann es an grub selbst liegen (abgesehen von der grub.conf) ?

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo ceejay82

Tue uns allen ein gefallen und entferne die riesige Kernel .config aus dem ersten Beitrag wieder (oder reduziere sie auf das wesentliche). Es ist nicht vorgesehen solch riesigen Ausgaben zu posten - damit sprengst du das Forum bzw diesen Thread  :Wink: 

(zudem ist die .config auch nicht komplett)

Nutze für sowas besser ein (No)Paste Service und poste dann hier dann den Link

merge dir zb wgetpaste

und stell sie dann einfach via

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

rauf  :Smile: 

Zum Thema:

Prüfe doch einfach mal ob dein benötigter HDD-Controller Treiber und auch das benötigte Filesystem fest (build-in) im neuen Kernel verfügbar ist.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> ... riesige Kernel .config ...

 

Vielleicht ist ein diff -u zwischen der 3.0 und 3.1 - Config viel übersichtlicher und hilfreicher?

----------

## ceejay82

habe alles oben mal zur Verfügung gestellt, hoffe das hilft ein wenig

----------

## LinuxTom

Ein diff -u wäre besser lesbar gewesen.

----------

## ceejay82

sorry hatte ich verschnarcht, jetzt aber nachgeholt

----------

## LinuxTom

Leider noch mal zum diff. Die Ausgabe ist nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Wenn ich bspw. meinen 2.6.35 und 2.6.39 Kernel gegenüberstelle, kommt so etwas raus:

```
--- linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/.config.old  2011-10-11 08:23:02.000000000 +0200

+++ linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3/.config      2012-01-02 16:56:21.000000000 +0100

@@ -1,7 +1,7 @@

 #

 # Automatically generated make config: don't edit

-# Linux kernel version: 2.6.36-gentoo-r5

-# Tue Oct 11 08:23:02 2011

+# Linux/x86_64 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 Kernel Configuration

+# Mon Jan  2 16:10:37 2012

 #

 CONFIG_64BIT=y

 # CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

@@ -46,26 +46,20 @@

 CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

-CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

-CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

-CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

-CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

-CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

-CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

 CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

 CONFIG_X86_HT=y

-CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

 # CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

 CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

 CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

+CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y
```

Das ist einigermaßen übersichtlich. Hast Du vielleicht beide Datei nicht durch die gleichen Programme "laufen" lassen? Die 2. Datei hat zusätzlich noch Leerzeilen. Hast Du bei beiden mal make menuconfig durchlaufen lassen, so das der Kernel aus der Konfig wieder "seinen Standard" macht, den man vergleichen kann?

----------

## kemper

Wie LinuxTom schon schrieb, stimmt mit der .config etwas nicht. Mach die einfach nochmal.

Verzeichnis aufräumen mit "make distclean" und dann die alte .config de 3.0.6 kernels rein kopieren.

```
make oldconfig

make -j16 all

sudo make modules_install install
```

Sollte dir jetzt einen lauffähigen Kernel installieren. Die grub.conf musst du natürlich noch anpassen.

----------

